# abreviatura alemã ahd.



## Laura Moosburger

Boa tarde,

Por acaso alguém sabe o que significa a abreviatura alemã *ahd.*?

Segue o contexto:

"(...)Aus diesem Grunde wäre es sehr verlockend, das Grundwort _deuten _wie das Wort _deutsch_ von ahd. _diot_ (Volk) herzuleiten, so dass _deuten_ hiesse: populär, verständlich machen.(...)"

(Por essa razão, seria bem tentador fazer a palavra fundamental _significar_ (_deuten_) derivar, como a palavra _alemão_ (_deutsch_), de ahd. _diot_ (povo, _Volk_), de tal modo que _significar_ equivaleria a: tornar popular, compreensível.) 
 
Agradeço!


----------



## Archimec

althochdeutsch?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Archimec said:


> althochdeutsch?



Isso, isso.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

claro, só pode ser isso... Curiosamente, não há indícios pelo google...


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Laura Moosburger said:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por acaso alguém sabe o que significa a abreviatura alemã *ahd.*?
> 
> Segue o contexto:
> 
> "(...)Aus diesem Grunde wäre es sehr verlockend, das Grundwort _deuten _wie das Wort _deutsch_ von ahd. _diot_ (Volk) herzuleiten, so dass _deuten_ hiesse: populär, verständlich machen.(...)"
> 
> (Por essa razão, seria bem tentador fazer a palavra fundamental _significar_ (_deuten_) derivar, como a palavra _alemão_ (_deutsch_), de ahd. _diot_ (povo, _Volk_), de tal modo que _significar_ equivaleria a: tornar popular, compreensível.)
> 
> Agradeço!




"Deuten" NÃO significa "significar", mais bem significa "interpretar".


----------



## uchi.m

Archimec said:


> althochdeutsch?


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Angelo di fuoco said:


> "Deuten" NÃO significa "significar", mais bem significa "interpretar".


 

Depende, pode significar ambas as coisas. No contexto em questão, significa forçosamente "significar"; o autor menciona, em seguida, justamente o uso de _deuten_ como _interpretieren_, que segundo ele é apenas um dos sentidos de _deuten_... Se ali eu traduzisse "deuten" por "interpretar" arruinaria o texto.
O autor é bastante claro ao usar a palavra nesse sentido, explicando que se trata de atribuir um significado; um sonho, por exemplo, só pode ser interpretado, segundo ele, se antes foi significado (isto é, "interpretado" num sentido ainda mais elementar, ou primitivo, que é o de significar, atribuir significado). 
Este autor não é um linguista, mas um filósofo, por isso não dá pra colocar esse tipo de coisa "x não é a, é b", porque o filósofo sempre vai usar as palavras de maneira aparentemente não rigorosa em termos científicos para, logo em seguida, tentar provar o rigor de seu conceito filosófico...


----------



## Joca

Permite uma sugestão?

"... Por essa razão/esse motivo, seria tentador derivar o radical _deuten_ (dar significado a), assim como a palavra _deutsch_ (alemão), de _diot_ (povo em antigo alto-alemão), de modo que _deuten_ significasse: tornar popular, compreensível..."


----------



## machadinho

Laura Moosburger said:


> Depende, pode significar ambas as coisas. No contexto em questão, significa forçosamente "significar"; o autor menciona, em seguida, justamente o uso de _deuten_ como _interpretieren_, que segundo ele é apenas um dos sentidos de _deuten_... Se ali eu traduzisse "deuten" por "interpretar" arruinaria o texto.
> O autor é bastante claro ao usar a palavra nesse sentido, explicando que se trata de atribuir um significado; um sonho, por exemplo, só pode ser interpretado, segundo ele, se antes foi significado (isto é, "interpretado" num sentido ainda mais elementar, ou primitivo, que é o de significar, atribuir significado).


Laura, meu conhecimento de alemão é rudimentar. Mas, em razão de ter lido um pouquinho do Frege, que escreveu o célebre _Sinn und Bedeutung,_ sugeriria referir, indicar ou designar.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Laura Moosburger said:


> Depende, pode significar ambas as coisas. No contexto em questão, significa forçosamente "significar"; o autor menciona, em seguida, justamente o uso de _deuten_ como _interpretieren_, que segundo ele é apenas um dos sentidos de _deuten_... Se ali eu traduzisse "deuten" por "interpretar" arruinaria o texto.
> O autor é bastante claro ao usar a palavra nesse sentido, explicando que se trata de atribuir um significado; um sonho, por exemplo, só pode ser interpretado, segundo ele, se antes foi significado (isto é, "interpretado" num sentido ainda mais elementar, ou primitivo, que é o de significar, atribuir significado).
> Este autor não é um linguista, mas um filósofo, por isso não dá pra colocar esse tipo de coisa "x não é a, é b", porque o filósofo sempre vai usar as palavras de maneira aparentemente não rigorosa em termos científicos para, logo em seguida, tentar provar o rigor de seu conceito filosófico...



Em alemão, "significar" traduz-se como "*be*deuten" ou, em linguagem mais relaixada, "heißen", nunca como "deuten". Os companheiros do fórum já te deram alguns sinónimos dos que podes servir-te.


----------



## Johannes

"deuten", no seu uso de hoje em dia, é bem "indicar" .


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Joca said:


> Permite uma sugestão?
> 
> "... Por essa razão/esse motivo, seria tentador derivar o radical _deuten_ (dar significado a), assim como a palavra _deutsch_ (alemão), de _diot_ (povo em antigo alto-alemão), de modo que _deuten_ significasse: tornar popular, compreensível..."


 

Agradeço a sugestão. Na verdade, aquele ainda não era para ser a versão definitiva. 
Em relação a _deuten_, pode ser que "dar significado a" seja mesmo uma boa solução. Embora _deuten_ não seja, de fato, _significar_, o autor está dando este sentido à palavra (então é com ele que teríamos de discutir neste caso, e não com minha tentativa de tradução...). 
"Indicar", como tradução para "deuten", é interessante, ocorre que o autor está mantendo evidente a raiz comum do substantivo "Bedeutung" e do verbo "deuten" (o que se perderia se traduzisse este último por "indicar").
Ele compreende deuten como significar num sentido preciso: o puro e simples ato de dar significação (que possibilita o reconhecimento de um significado ou de interpretações ulteriores). Se vocês desejarem, posso postar aqui na íntegra a passagem em original do autor, assim poderão entender melhor o q estou dizendo. Não se trata de discutir qual o sentido atual da palavra "deuten", mas do sentido que *o autor* está usando...


----------



## Laura Moosburger

machadinho said:


> Laura, meu conhecimento de alemão é rudimentar. Mas, em razão de ter lido um pouquinho do Frege, que escreveu o célebre _Sinn und Bedeutung,_ sugeriria referir, indicar ou designar.


 

_Referir_ e _indicar_, pela razão que acabo de apontar, seriam inviáveis.
E _designar_ tem para nós muito o sentido de _denominar_, que não é o que o autor está destacando. *Apesar dos problemas*, ainda acho que _significar_ ou _dar significado a_, somado a uma boa nota de rodapé explicativa, recobre melhor o sentido do texto do autor. 

Schau mehr mal.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Pessoal, segue aí o contexto mais completo. Entenderão, assim, o que o autor está querendo dizer com _deuten_. 
 
*"Eu não saberia dizer quem empregou pela primeira vez a palavra alemã significado neste sentido psicológico; quando se diz que algo irreal, um sonho por exemplo, significa algo irreal, tem-se primeiramente de dar significado (deuten) ao sonho, traduzi-lo, para que ele forneça um sentido; por isso, significar (bedeuten) ainda é utilizado e foi antigamente utilizado com muita frequência como interpretar (interpretieren)."*


----------



## Joca

Laura Moosburger said:


> Pessoal, segue aí o contexto mais completo. Entenderão, assim, o que o autor está querendo dizer com _deuten_.
> 
> *"Eu não saberia dizer quem empregou pela primeira vez a palavra alemã significado neste sentido psicológico; quando se diz que algo irreal, um sonho por exemplo, significa algo irreal, tem-se primeiramente de dar significado (deuten) ao sonho, traduzi-lo, para que ele forneça um sentido; por isso, significar (bedeuten) ainda é utilizado e foi antigamente utilizado com muita frequência como interpretar (interpretieren)."*


 

Mas essa é a sua tradução, não? Pode fornecer o texto original em alemão?

_Danke schön!_


----------



## machadinho

Laura Moosburger said:


> Pessoal, segue aí o contexto mais completo. Entenderão, assim, o que o autor está querendo dizer com _deuten_.
> 
> *"Eu não saberia dizer quem empregou pela primeira vez a palavra alemã significado neste sentido psicológico; quando se diz que algo irreal, um sonho por exemplo, significa algo irreal, tem-se primeiramente de dar significado (deuten) ao sonho, traduzi-lo, para que ele forneça um sentido; por isso, significar (bedeuten) ainda é utilizado e foi antigamente utilizado com muita frequência como interpretar (interpretieren)."*


Laura, significado não é uma palavra alemã. É portuguesa.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Obrigada por me lembrar disso, querido. 

Só lembro que não se trata de versão definitiva, e o objetivo ali era apenas* contextualizar*...


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Como dizia minha vó, "bah, este menino é de morte"...


----------



## machadinho

Laura Moosburger said:


> Como dizia minha vó, "bah, este menino é de morte"...


 Sério, enfrento o mesmo problema no texto que estou traduzindo agora.
Sugiro: Eu não saberia dizer quem empregou pela primeira vez, em alemão, a palavra significado.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Mudei para
 
Eu não saberia dizer _quem_ empregou pela primeira vez a palavra alemã _Bedeutung_ (_significado_) neste sentido psicológico.
 
Mas sua sugestão é ótima. Fica mais fluente.


----------

